# Турмалиновый пояс



## жихарка (7 Янв 2013)

Дорогие доктора и уважаемые форумчане, можете ли посоветовать для лечения грыжи турмалиновый пояс, турмалиновый чулок фирмы Хао-Ган (но есть много других марок) для лечения межпозвонковой грыжи и осложнений в ноге связанного с грыжей? Или это очередная афера? Кто нибудь знает состав этих чудо-поясов?


----------



## micstura (7 Янв 2013)

Ага работает только в паре с циркониевым браслетом.


----------



## gudkov (8 Янв 2013)

И турмалиновым колпаком))


----------



## Andrey108 (26 Фев 2013)

Я так понимаю, все эти пояса прогревают мышцы, а до диска тепло не доходит, так как он на глубине 8 см, и за костями притом. Так что вряд ли это ускорит регенерацию там.


----------



## Uleys (27 Фев 2013)

Andrey108 написал(а):


> Я так понимаю, все эти пояса прогревают мышцы, а до диска тепло не доходит, так как он на глубине 8 см, и за костями притом. Так что вряд ли это ускорит регенерацию там.


А ведь скоро в продажу поступят турмалиновые пояса с радиевым подогревом!!! Вот те точно диск прогреееют
Добавлено: Feb 26, 2013 9:17 PM


жихарка написал(а):


> Дорогие доктора и уважаемые форумчане, можете ли посоветовать для лечения грыжи турмалиновый пояс, турмалиновый чулок фирмы Хао-Ган (но есть много других марок) для лечения межпозвонковой грыжи и осложнений в ноге связанного с грыжей? Или это очередная афера? Кто нибудь знает состав этих чудо-поясов?


Уважаемый Жихарка, почитайте в инете свойства турмалинов - Вам все станет ясно.


----------



## ylianovich (27 Фев 2013)

жихарка написал(а):


> Дорогие доктора и уважаемые форумчане, можете ли посоветовать для лечения грыжи турмалиновый пояс, турмалиновый чулок фирмы Хао-Ган (но есть много других марок) для лечения межпозвонковой грыжи и осложнений в ноге связанного с грыжей? Или это очередная афера? Кто нибудь знает состав этих чудо-поясов?


Если у Вас все нормально и процесс выздоровления (восстановления функций) идет своим чередом -то поможет обязательно, а если нет, то вряд ли. Ведь "лечебный" эффект связан с плацебо...


----------

